
Where does your plastic go? Revealing America’s dirty secret - albird
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/21/us-plastic-recycling-landfills
======
JSeymourATL
> “We created the notion that this stuff was being recycled, so the public
> kept buying it,” he said. “But most mixed plastics are simply not being
> recycled.”

Quite a con job. WHO made money on this?

